# Freeride/Downhill Gelände Alfeld



## jamaicabiker (27. März 2006)

Freeride/Downhill Gelände Alfeld 

Genau in Alfeld wird auch gefahren.

Wir sind keine Profis wir sind Anfänger.Wir bauen nicht nur für uns sondern für jeden.
Im Alter von 10-50 fährt hier jeder oder besser kann fahren.
Jeder macht das was er kann und sich selber zutraut.

Wichtig ist bei uns die Jugend also die kleinen.Die sollen gefördert werden bzw angepsornt werden zum fahren anstatt in Parks oder Fußgängerzonen Ihr Unwesen zu treiben.

Sicherheit steht an oberster Stelle,niemand fhrt auf unserer Strecke ohne Helm das gibbet garnicht.Ihr wisst alle was alles passieren kann ohne ausreichende Sicherheit.

Bei uns können Anfänger fahren und auch die ganz verrückten


Wer also mal Lust hat uns zu besuchen kann mich einfach im ICQ antickern 224128169 oder hier im Forum eine PN oder über unsere Seite Jamaica-Biker.de und Bilder gibbet immer hier
*BILDER*

Wir freuen uns immer auf neue Kontakte und sind für alles offen.Ideen und Kritiken sind auch gerne gesehen.

Also laßt euch mal blicken.Ich hoffe es kommen noch ein paar Leute mehr zu unseren Treffen.

*Also wir sehen uns.*

LG
Peter
​


----------



## [email protected] (27. März 2006)

Hi Freerider!

also ich war letzten Samstag zum ersten mal in Alfeld dabei. Haben uns um 11 getroffen und sind dann zur Strecke. 

Dann ERSTER EINDRUCK: uiiiiii NORTHSCHORE Elemente  , nette kleine Kicker, Rampen und Steilkurven!

Das Gelände ist obwohl es geregtnet hat sehr trocken gewesen (Tannenwald). Dadruch wurde selbst durch das shit Wetter die Laune nicht verdorben. Für lange Downhill Action ist das Gelände zwar Etwas kurz (bei gerader Downhilllinie ist man in 30sec unten) aber für lockeres Freeriden und spingen ist es spitze. Die kurze Strecke hat auch was Gutes, man muss schließlich den Berg auch wieder hochschieben und bis jetzt gibts weder Shuttel noch Lift 

Jeder Northshore, Rampe oder Kurve sind super gebaut, und die Erbauer sind für jede Idee und Inspiration offen.

Alles in allem hat sich der Weg nach Alfeld sehr gelohnt! Freu mich schon auf nächstes mal, mit hoffentlich noch mehr Bikern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michel.M. (28. März 2006)

Hi wo liegtn euer Spot genau??


----------



## Frorider Ben (28. März 2006)

Michel.M. schrieb:
			
		

> Hi wo liegtn euer Spot genau??


Das wird so öffentlich nciht bekannt gegeben.

Wenn du interessiert bist schreib uns ne PM
oder meld dich im forum von
www.team-cbc-hildesheim.de oder www.jamica-biker.de an


----------



## jamaicabiker (30. März 2006)

Frorider Ben schrieb:
			
		

> Das wird so öffentlich nciht bekannt gegeben.
> 
> Wenn du interessiert bist schreib uns ne PM
> oder meld dich im forum von
> www.team-cbc-hildesheim.de oder www.jamica-biker.de an



Haben wir doch schon im ICQ besprochen

LG
Peter


----------



## jamaicabiker (6. April 2006)

So Leute am Wochenende geht wieder rund auf dem Warhill

Samstag und sonntag wird wieder gerockt.Alle die es schon kennen können natürlich gerne kommen.

Einige haben mich ja schon angerufen und ich freue mich auf euren Besuch,wie immer

Alle die es noch nicht kennen sind natürlich auch Herzlich eingeladen.

Ihr könnt mich einfach im ICQ antickern 224128169 oder hier im forum per PN

Treffen wird wie immer ab 11.00 angesetzt Samstag wie Sonntag auch.Es wird bis Abends gefahren so bis 18.30-19.00 oder auch länger je nachdem wie das Wetter mitspielt.



Also ich hoffe mal wieder auf rege Teilnahme  

Bis dahin

LG
Peter


----------



## Frorider Ben (6. April 2006)

Jepp dann gehts wieder los ne Peter *Gg*

brauchen noch etwas Filmmaterial.

hoffe die 888 ist Samstag da damit ich sonntag wieder fahren kann

greetz aus Hiltowncit y


----------



## [email protected] (6. April 2006)

Bin am Sonntag dann auch wieder dabei!
Die neuen Laufräder sind da und umgebaut, muss morgen nur noch die Bremsscheiben mit Schrauben und Locktide befestigen  

Na denne rock on sunday!

ach und den restlichen natürlich schon viel spass am samstag!


----------



## Frorider Ben (7. April 2006)

schön sven, hoffe meine gabel kommt samstag.

vergess bei den scheiben nciht das drehmoment


----------



## jamaicabiker (7. April 2006)

Frorider Ben schrieb:
			
		

> schön sven, hoffe meine gabel kommt samstag.
> 
> vergess bei den scheiben nciht das drehmoment



Meine Kurbel ist jetzt auch dran aber leider meine Neue Bremse nicht

Die Leitungen sind zu kurz Müssen erst Ersatz her oder neu

Aber sonst ist mein Bike fertig für Morgen

Achja ich nehme meinen kleinen Einweggrill mit und ein paar kleine Würstchen für mich

LG
Peter


----------



## Frorider Ben (7. April 2006)

hast was dagegen wenn ich nen steak mitbringe und es bei dir mit draufschmeißen?

ansonsten muss ich bei Mc dreck frühstücken *lach

achja, bestell dir Bremsleitung in Meterware und dann einfach kürzen, ist am besten.

Naja ansosnten dann bis moren früh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jamaicabiker (12. April 2006)

So bald ist Ostern und bei uns wird gefahren und gegrillt.

Und Morgen haben wir Termin mit dem Beseitzer des Geländes und ich kann euch verraten es sieht sehr gut aus bis jetzt

Also wer sich am Samstag und sonntag anschließen möchte kann sich hier oder bei mir im ICQ melden wie immer


LG


----------



## Frorider Ben (13. April 2006)

werde nur Freitag und Samstag da sein, Sonntag ist mit familie essen und so.

Achja werde dann miene neue Hope mitbringen, kam grad per psot *wurde gestern erst verschickt*


----------



## jamaicabiker (19. April 2006)

So das war ja mal wieder Lustig.

Es gabe Kaputte Räder,Kaputte Fahrer und alles was dazu gehört LOL

Am kommenden WE gehts auch schon wieder auf den Berg.

Wer Lust hat uns zu besuchen nur nicht scheuen sondern Kontaktiert uns.

Denn ab sofort gehört das Gelände auf dem wir bauen uns


Es werden wieder ein paar Biker mit von der Partie sein.

Also wer Lust hat meine ICQ Nummer ist 224128169 einfach antickern.

LG


----------



## DROPSY123 (21. April 2006)

Ich komme auch und wer bringt mir wüstchen mit ich kann ja nur essen weil mit
einer Hand da runter Fahren ist schlecht hehehehe
Aber ich nehme mein Bike trotzdem mit zum runter rollen.


----------



## Frorider Ben (28. April 2006)

Fresssack und Krüpel =Jens löööööööööl *spaß*

Also mal ne Ankündigung

Bikepark Wahrberg ist erschaffen, größtenteils Freeride strecken.
Das Gelände haben wir jetzt LEGAL von der Firma Fagus in Alfeld bekommen.

Die Vereinsgründung Jamaica-Biker hat begonnen.

Alle die sich Anmelden wollen bitte auf www.jamaica-biker.de das formular ausfüllen.

ab diesen We *Sonntag* wird der zugan zum Wahrberg mit Wegweisern bestückt, diese sind ab der göttingerstraße *dänisches Bettenlager* zu finden und führen euch zur strecke.
Ne genaue Anfahrtsbeschreibung wird der Peter noch in die HP einbringen.

so das wars fürs erste und kommt alle am Sonntag, dann wird wieder gefilmt

gruß 
Benni


----------



## jamaicabiker (29. April 2006)

Jau Morgen wird wieder gefahren bei Wind und Wetter

Wir scheuen weder Regen noch Schnee



Also wer Lust hat weiß ja bescheid  bei Bennie oder mir melden ICQ oder hier PN oder anrufen falls ihr meine Nummer habt oder bei uns im Forum posten.

LG
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bogeyman (29. April 2006)

Hi,

muss zwar morgen arbeiten, aber vielleicht gucke ich morgen Nachmittag auch nochmal vorbei.
Für mein neues Bike ist auch schon ein paar Teile angekommen (Rahmen, Gabel, ...) Dann kann ich mich auch endlich in die Tiefe stürzen, mit dem Yellowstone geht das ja nicht wirklich 

cya


----------



## jamaicabiker (30. April 2006)

Bogeyman schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> muss zwar morgen arbeiten, aber vielleicht gucke ich morgen Nachmittag auch nochmal vorbei.
> Für mein neues Bike ist auch schon ein paar Teile angekommen (Rahmen, Gabel, ...) Dann kann ich mich auch endlich in die Tiefe stürzen, mit dem Yellowstone geht das ja nicht wirklich
> ...



Haha ja mach das mal heute war es wieder sehr lustig habe jede Menge filmmaterial gesammelt Nicht mehr viel dann haben wir eine DVD zusammen

Morgen wird im übrigen auch gefahren

LG
Peter


----------



## jamaicabiker (26. Mai 2006)

So und was ist hier so los?

gibt es noch mehr biker die uns mal besuchen wollen und neue Kontakte knüpfen möchten?

Immer ran hier nur keine falsche Bescheidenheid.


Morgen und Sonntag wird wieder der Berg gerockt.

Wer Bock hat findet uns dort oben.

Ansonsten pingt mich im ICQ an meine Nummer ist unter meinem AVA

LG


----------



## Bogeyman (27. Mai 2006)

Bin auch mal wieder im Lande... und wenn das Wetter morgen halbwegs mitspielt komme ich auch vorbei... allerdings wieder mal ohne Rad, da es immer noch nicht fertig ist.


----------



## jamaicabiker (20. November 2006)

So hier mal schubsen und mal Kund tun

das Jamaica-Biker nun endlich ein Eingetragener Verein ist.


Wie gesagt wer uns mal besuchen möchte kann sich mit mir Kurzschließen auch gerne per ICQ

oder Mail oder über die neue HP

www.jamaica-biker.de



Bis denne mal auf dem Wahrberg

LG
P.Kreth


----------



## Brook (21. November 2006)

Moin meine Lieben, bin einer der Deisterbiker - die euch besucht hatten ... einer aus eurer Crew hatte doch ein Video versprochen, nur wann??

Am 22.10 waren wir bei euch ... also morgen dann 4 Wochen her ... wo liegt das Problem??

Können wir beim Konvertieren helfen, notfalls tut es auch ein Tape ... ? Bitte meldet euch noch mal - das Roadgap ist doch als "very nice jump" mit drauf.


----------



## jamaicabiker (21. November 2006)

Brook schrieb:


> Moin meine Lieben, bin einer der Deisterbiker - die euch besucht hatten ... einer aus eurer Crew hatte doch ein Video versprochen, nur wann??
> 
> Am 22.10 waren wir bei euch ... also morgen dann 4 Wochen her ... wo liegt das Problem??
> 
> Können wir beim Konvertieren helfen, notfalls tut es auch ein Tape ... ? Bitte meldet euch noch mal - das Roadgap ist doch als "very nice jump" mit drauf.




Hi,

ich werde den Bengel mal in den Hintern treten er hat mir bisher nichts gegeben davon.Werde mich direkt drum kümmern denn versprochen is versprochen.

LG


----------



## Frorider Ben (28. November 2006)

jamaicabiker schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich werde den Bengel mal in den Hintern treten er hat mir bisher nichts gegeben davon.Werde mich direkt drum kümmern denn versprochen is versprochen.
> 
> LG



Peter wenn du mich meinst dann bekommste nen tritt zurück.

Das Video wurde ncoh net fertig gemacht weil ich warten wollte bis wir alles material zusammen haben, im mom gibs nen kleines problem, die ersten 2min sind plötzlich weg, aber spätestens zum 9.12 also Vereins Weihnachtsfeier wird das Video fertig sein, dauer ungefähr 15-20min Inhalt wahrberg, DH Rennen Thale und Jedermann Rennen im Solling


----------



## Frorider Ben (28. November 2006)

jamaicabiker schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich werde den Bengel mal in den Hintern treten er hat mir bisher nichts gegeben davon.Werde mich direkt drum kümmern denn versprochen is versprochen.
> 
> LG



Peter wenn du mich meinst dann bekommste nen tritt zurück.

Das Video wurde noch net fertig gemacht weil ich warten wollte bis wir alles material zusammen haben, im mom gibs nen kleines problem, die ersten 2min sind plötzlich weg, aber spätestens zum 9.12 also Vereins Weihnachtsfeier wird das Video fertig sein, dauer ungefähr 15-20min Inhalt wahrberg, DH Rennen Thale und Jedermann Rennen im Solling


----------



## Frorider Ben (6. März 2007)

Hallo zusammen.

Bei uns hat sich seit dem letzen Schreiben einiges getan.
Das Gelände auf dem Wahrberg gibt es nicht mehr, wir mussten alles abreißen, da ein Bären dresseur das Gelände bekommen hatte.

also hieß es sich erneut nach ein geeigneten Gelände umschauen.
Mit Hilfe unseres Bürgermeisters (der extra in den Racepark Harz fuhr um zu sehn was ein Bikepark eigentlich ist) haben wir ein passendes Gelände gefunden.

Es liegt bei Eimsen, ca 2km vom 4km vom Bahnhof, genauer ist es links von der Adameshütte beim Himmelberg, das Gelände ist glaube 30Heckter groß.

Da das ganze viel mit Politik zu tun hat, mussten wir lange auf ein JA warten.

Die Umweltschutzbehörde hat zu gestimmt und nix besonders entdeckt was geschützt werden müsste.

Der Jagdtpächter ist auch gefunden und ein bekannter von unserem Vereinsvorsitzenden, daher keine Probleme von der Seite.

Naja zum 16.03 wir dann der Vetrag unterschrieben und dann gehts endlich mit Streckenbauen los.

Geplant sind:
Downhill, Freeride/Northshore und nen Anfänger parcour

Also bis denn wenns was neues gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (9. März 2007)

hey, ihr habt doch so nen kleinen mit ner cam bei euch, der mal ne ganze menge gefilmt hat, als ich mot fuchs und booker bei euch war, muss oktober gewesen sein. hat der mal ein bisschen was zusammen geschnitten?
würde ich wirklich gerne mal sehen!


----------



## winx (9. März 2007)

Meld dich mal bei mir damit ich den neuen Standort in die Bikepark Map eintragen kann.


----------



## Murcielago (9. März 2007)

HI ich bin der der gefilmt hat und ich habe das eigentlich schon alles geschnitten weiß gerade nur nciht wo ich das hngetan habe müsste aber wenn nochmal auf dem rechner meines vaters gucken da müsste das eigentlich drauf sein ihr seit doch die mit dem big air rmx und co oder?


----------



## Frorider Ben (9. März 2007)

Moin Leutz
@el Lingo: glaube ich habe denjenigen gerade gefunden, er wollte selber ins Forum schreiben, ansonsten mach ich immer die Videos, wenn ihr mal eins haben wollt musste bescheid geben, geht so 15-20min aber nur welche von uns drauf

@winx: schreibe dir PM


----------



## el Lingo (9. März 2007)

hey murcielago, genau die 3 waren wir. wäre klasse, wenn du die vids finden und mir irgendwie zugänglich machen könntest. war ein geiler tag bei euch!


----------



## Murcielago (9. März 2007)

hmm joa bin dabei muss eh ma aufräumen ma schaun und glaube mein vater hat das noch aufm rechner
ansonsten heißt es ma in meinem zimmer gucken
^^


----------



## el Lingo (9. März 2007)

na dann such mal...


----------



## Frorider Ben (9. März 2007)

Murcielago schrieb:


> hmm joa bin dabei muss eh ma aufräumen ma schaun und glaube mein vater hat das noch aufm rechner
> ansonsten heißt es ma in meinem zimmer gucken
> ^^




Sven dann gib mir das auch mal für unser Archiv, kann dann ja beim diesjährigen Video was davon reinschneiden.


----------



## Murcielago (10. März 2007)

ja gut mach ich geh nun ebend ma raus emin vater fragen  der sägt gerade holz vll hab ich dann die möglichkeit das dann zu bekommen und dann bring ich es dir ok benni?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (10. März 2007)

Jo ist in ordnung


----------



## el Lingo (12. März 2007)

Hey, murci, wie siehts aus? Schon was gefunden?


----------



## Murcielago (12. März 2007)

HI bin noch dabei hab gerade Praktikum aber frag gleich nochmal mien vater bzw mein bruder einer von den beiden hat das video noch also das eine video mit dem gap hab ich aufm handy das könnt ich wenn ihr mir sagt wie das geht bei mtb news reinstellen
bzw euch per mail zukommen lassen

Mit Rollsportfreundlichen aus Alfeld

Murcielago


----------



## Frorider Ben (12. März 2007)

Murcielago schrieb:


> Mit Rollsportfreundlichen aus Alfeld
> 
> Murcielago



Du laberst manchmal nen Scheiß


----------



## el Lingo (12. März 2007)

hm, lad es doch mal bei youtube hoch und hinterlass hier den link. aber wenn du die alle findest und dann irgendwo hochlädst, dass ich sie mir holen kann, wärest du mein neuer bester freund!


----------



## Murcielago (12. März 2007)

also mein vater meint er hat das noch aufm pc nur der hat frühschicht also pennt gerade schon wird mir  das dann morgen suchen und dann kann ich dir bescheid geben habe dich bei icq auch schon geaddet also schönen abend noch
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Murcielago (13. März 2007)

so moin das video mit dem gap und dem big air hba ich gefunden und das andere meld ich mich nachher nochmal zu


----------



## el Lingo (13. März 2007)

ich bin gespannt


----------



## Murcielago (13. März 2007)

Hi, also das eine Video mit dem Gap kann ich am Wochende reinstellen und das andere Video was ich gemacht habe kann ich leider nicht finden

sry aber bin noch nicht fertig mit suchen also gebt die Hoffnung noch nicht auf

MFG Sven


----------



## Frorider Ben (13. März 2007)

@ el Lingo: Du tust mir jetzt schon leid das du Sven geaddet hast 
wieso?? das wirste nach spätestens 1er Woche merken.

Na dann Ride on


----------



## el Lingo (13. März 2007)

erstmal soll er das video finden, und zwar nicht dsa vom gap...


----------



## Frorider Ben (14. März 2007)

el Lingo schrieb:


> erstmal soll er das video finden, und zwar nicht dsa vom gap...




stimmt, wills ja auch sehn, wenn du das andere mal sehn willst, musste mir mal nen brief shcicken mit adresse und 2 wegen porto und DVD


----------



## el Lingo (15. März 2007)

Also kleiner, wie siehts aus?


----------



## Murcielago (16. März 2007)

Hi benni ich kann dich auch gerne löschen angewiesen auf dich bin ich nicht!!!!!
und sry nochmal das ich nun erst antworte da ich davor im Praktikum gestanden bin.

habe bisher nichts weiters gefunden
aber räume nochmal auf

Sven


----------



## el Lingo (27. März 2007)

Ey, wie ist es denn nun um unsere Aktionen bestellt?


----------



## Murcielago (27. März 2007)

HI finde es nicht mehr sry 

und Benni deine Dummen Kommentare kannst du dir sonst wo hinstecken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (14. September 2007)

Moin Leute
es gibt neuigkeiten aus Alfeld.
Das ausweichgelände bruachen wir jetzt nciht mehr.
Vorgestern war die Frau vom Landkreis da und wir haben eine neue Fläche.
Laut aussagen des bürgermeisters solls auch ne Baugenehmigung geben, die will Uwe *Taxin* noch besorgen.

Wenns mehr infos gibt dann meld ich mich


----------



## Jocka79 (2. April 2008)

Pasiert doch eh nix hier in alfeld!!!Kotz


----------



## Murcielago (2. April 2008)

Doch es tut sich vll wieder was 

bin ja gerade am Klären

http://www.myalfeld.de/forum/read.php?1,3851

wen es intressiert

RIDE ON

Sven


----------



## Deleted 85622 (2. April 2008)

ich will es auch ride on


----------



## Power Bike (19. August 2008)

Gibts irgendwas neues aus Alfeld? Würde ja gerne mal neben dem Deister mal neue Trails ausprobieren. Gibts da überhaupt was?


----------



## Murcielago (19. August 2008)

Moin es ist was in Plaung weiteres wird noch nicht verraten


----------



## Frorider Ben (23. August 2008)

Murcielago schrieb:


> Moin es ist was in Plaung weiteres wird noch nicht verraten



Laber hier nicht rum Sven, du alleine kannst sowieso nix ausrichten.
Und das bei Alukant ist ja eher nen kleiner Privater Kinderspielplatz


----------



## enemy111 (12. Oktober 2008)

kann mir vielleicht mal jemand schreiben wie ich das finden kann in alfeld?? komme aus hildesheim und würde auch gerne mal eure(n) spot(s) befahren. könnt mir ja mal ne nachricht schreiben!


----------



## Frorider Ben (24. November 2008)

Hi Benni, schreib mich einfach im ICQ an, erkläre dir dann den Weg, ist nciht weit weg vom bahnhof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jocka79 (2. August 2009)

ja ja von wegen es gibt was neues....
mal wieder alle sprünge abgerissen auf unserem ILLEGALEN homespot!
den tag hatte der pächter nicht da lang kommen sollen!
Ich hat aus ihm einen schönen kicker geschaufelt!!!
GRRRRRR....


----------



## Jocka79 (2. August 2009)

ach ja und noch was....
der verkackte bürgermeister aus alfeld hat seinen handschlag gegeben das wir ein grundstück gekommen....
und nix passiert!!!

was soll man da noch machen?!


----------



## --->freak<--- (6. August 2009)

Jocka79 schrieb:


> ach ja und noch was....
> der verkackte bürgermeister aus alfeld hat seinen handschlag gegeben das wir ein grundstück gekommen....
> und nix passiert!!!
> 
> was soll man da noch machen?!




ich vermute mal das man dagegen nix machen kann


----------



## enemy111 (24. Oktober 2009)

Ist ja schon richtig eingeäschert hier im Alfelder Forum 

Wie viel DH-trails hat Alfeld und nähere Umgebung ?


----------



## Jocka79 (25. Oktober 2009)

Gibt auch grad nicht viel zu erzählen hier...
Treffen uns grad regelmäßig mit der Stadt zwecks einem geeignetem Grundstück!
Stehen ein paar schöne Gebiete zur Auswahl.
Also so wie es jetzt aussieht können wir wohl anfang nächsten Jahres anfangen zu bauen.
Aber noch nicht offiziell!!!!!


Ansonsten gibts hier schon so einige trails und natürlich haben wir auch unsere Hausstrecke hier... 4m bis 10m doubles, step ups, drops usw.
Also waren nicht untätig in  der letzten zeit...

wenn du mal rum kommen willst einfach PM an mich oder Frorider Ben


----------



## enemy111 (7. November 2009)

Okay, wird bei Zeiten gemacht !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Talax (14. Juni 2011)

Hallo Jamaicabiker! 
Da wir uns erst im ein paar Rampen gebaut hatten und jetzt nicht mehr stehen, hätten wir durchaus in der Freizeit zum biken nach alfeldzu radeln. 
Könntest du mir eventuell nähere Informationen geben?
Ich und mein Kumpel sind 15 Jahre alt und kommen aus Nachbarorten (Eime, Gronau).

MFG,
Talax


----------



## Jocka79 (17. November 2011)

Wird grad offizielle gebaut... gibt demnächst noch reichlich Erde.
Da entsteht was feines.
http://maps.google.de/maps?q=51.982283,9.850507&num=1&t=h&vpsrc=0&gl=de&z=17


----------



## Hr.Boots (19. November 2011)

Jocka79 schrieb:


> Wird grad offizielle gebaut... gibt demnächst noch reichlich Erde.
> Da entsteht was feines.
> http://maps.google.de/maps?q=51.982283,9.850507&num=1&t=h&vpsrc=0&gl=de&z=17




*Hey Jocka 79* ....suche Orte und Leute zum biken und ihr hört euch interessant an. scheint ja auch fleissig am basteln zu sein 

vllt kann man ja mal aufeiander treffen und´n  bissel abrocken. ihr scheint auch schon länger dabei zu sein. ich will jetz erst anfangen und bin auch für tipps und tricks von erfahreren Leuten dankbar. 

in diesen Sinne.... nice Weekend


----------



## Frorider Ben (19. November 2011)

gibt ja auch noch andere kleine Strecken hier um Alfeld, die offizielle muss erstmal gescheit gebaut werden, im Frühjahr könnte das was gescheites stehen.

@Jonny: mal wieder lust ne Runde zu fahren?


----------



## Talax (20. November 2011)

habt ihr so eine Art "Club" oder Verein, mit dem ihr nun offiziell die Strecke erbaut und fahrt? Wir (mein Kumpel und ich) wären daran ziemlich interessiert. 

MFG Talax


----------



## Frorider Ben (20. November 2011)

es Gab mal einen direkt Verein, der sich aber mehr oder weniger aufgelöst hat. Diejenigen die dort Bauen sind im hiesigen Sportverein als Untergruppe sortiert.


----------



## Talax (20. November 2011)

ah okay, trefft ihr euch regelmäßig? Wärt ihr offen fü neue "Mitglieder"?


----------



## Janemann (3. November 2014)

Hallo Leute!  Komme aus Springe und wohne jetzt in der Nähe von Alfeld. Der Deister ist ja nun weit weg...deshalb suche ich hier Trails vor meiner Haustür! Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? Gruss


----------



## Deleted 85622 (3. November 2014)

Wir haben beim heitkamp eine offizielle legale strecke
Kannst da ja gern mal vorbei schauen
Gruß
Leon


----------



## Janemann (3. November 2014)

Danke, sehr gerne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Talax (15. November 2014)

Ja der Alfelder Sportverein hat eine MTB-Sparte mit eigenen Downhill-Strecken. Lassen sich echt gut fahren ;-)


----------



## Janemann (15. November 2014)

Ich war schon gucken, echt nicht schlecht! Das nächste mal dann mit Bike;-)


----------

